# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  ((ميلاد سعيد يا استاذ سمير))  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..  اليوم هو يوم ميلاد الاستاذ القدير سمير صيام  فكل عام و هو فى اتم صحة و افضل حال و ربنا يبارك له فى اولاده  و هذا الموضوع لتلقى التهانى

----------


## جاسر

عام ملئ بالمصرات 
والطاعات    
عيد ميلاد سعيد يا سمسم   *تاريخ الميلاد*:August 14, 1970*العمر*:38

----------


## mohamed said

كل سنه و انت طيب
و عقبال 100 سنه ان شاء الله
ادام الله عليك الصحة و راحة البال

----------


## forex_syria

كل عام وانت بخير  وان شاء الله سنة خير وبركة عليك  والله يديم عليك الصحة والعافية والرزق   كل عام وانت بألف خير  وأهلك

----------


## islamway

أتمنى من الله لك دوام الصحة والعافية لا يوجد ما يسمى بعيد الميلاد هذا بدعة اعياد المسلمين ثلاث الفطر والأضحى ويوم الجمعة وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## nesr_2020

كل سنة و انت طيب سمير باشا
الله يباركلك فى رزقك و اولادك يا كريم.
تستحق كل الشكر و الله.
الله كريم.

----------


## (عدي)

عقبال 120 سنة

----------


## Dr-I.Shihab

كل عام وانتم طيب كل عام وانت الى ربك اقرب وبافعال الخير اكثر        :001:  :001:  :001:

----------


## jamal fanan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Eh S(7): 
عيد سعيد أخي صيام وكل عام وأنت بألف خير مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والصحة والعافية :Hands:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Mo$tafeno

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
عقبال دشليون سنه

----------


## ahmedmounir

كل عام وانت بخير ان شاء الله استاذنا الغالي..

----------


## جولاي

ابو عبدالرحمن اليوم دخل الموجه الاليوتية  الثالثة وهي تعتبر اطول واقوى الموجاات وان شاء الله تدوم هذه  
الموجه 100  سنة قدام وبعديهاا يدخل في التصحيح  :Regular Smile:   
كل سنة وانت واولادك واهلك بالف صحة وخير يارب

----------


## محمود علي

كل عام وانت الى الجنة اقرب والى المسلمين سندا في العلم والمال والدين  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## jouzef

كل عاااااام و انت بخييييير استاذ سمير باشا و عقبااال مليووون سنه   :Ongue:  :AA:  :Ongue:    :001:

----------


## ابن غزة هاشم

عيد ميلاد سعيد 
ربنا يعطيك طوله العمر
عقبال 135 سنه   :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## مارجن كووول

كل سنة وانت طيب وعقبال 100 سنة  والتورتة عليا انا يا مان

----------


## handsa2007

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## farooq

كل عام وانت بخير  
الله يديم عليك الصحة والعافية وراحة البال

----------


## السوهاجى

كل سنة وانت طيب يا غالى 
ويارب السنة الجاية تكون حققت كل احلامك اللى نفسك فيها

----------


## متداول-متميز

*عيد ميلاد سعيد يا ابو عبد الرحمن*

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

كل سنه وانت طيب يا استاذ سمير :Eh S(7):  
وربنا يديم عليك نعمه و عقبال مليون سنه

----------


## almalek77

كل سنة وأنت بألف خير يا طيب  وإن شاء الله تكون سنة ملؤها الطاعات  أحلى مشرف

----------


## 4539910

كل عام وانت بخير يا عمو سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

كل سنة وانت طيبين 
وان شاء الله كل سنة تمر عليكم بطاعة اكتر وربح اكتر 
ان شاء الله

----------


## عمر حلاق

> أتمنى من الله لك دوام الصحة والعافية لا يوجد ما يسمى بعيد الميلاد هذا بدعة اعياد المسلمين ثلاث الفطر والأضحى ويوم الجمعة وكل عام وأنتم بخير

 أوافقك الرأي 
أعياد الميلاد من عادات النصارى ولا وجود لها في الإسلام 
مع حبنا وتقديرنا لأبوعبدالرحمن

----------


## ابو لاما

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو سمرة وانشاء الله الشمعة المائة وكفاية كدا :Big Grin:

----------


## طالب العلم

كل عام وانت بخير يا اخى فى حب الله

----------


## Samir A

Happy Birthday to You Mr. Samir وعقبال المية سنة ان شاء الله

----------


## hanymfm

كل سنه وانت طيب يا استاذ سمير فين بقى التورتة ولا هتضرب عليها عواف لاخلاص التورتة والبيبس عليا وعقبال 100 سنة

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

كل عام و انت بخير يا ورده والله يدمها عليك بصحه و عافيه 
المهم انت لازم تاخد اجازة و ترتاح من المنتدى شوي,, خلص لا تخاف ع المنتدى اذا حدا بدو اساعده.... بضيعه :Big Grin:  قصدي بساعده

----------


## Fahd

كل عام وانت بألف خير يا ابو عبد الرحمن  :Eh S(7):

----------


## RED1

كل سنة وانت طيب 
و

----------


## م. تيمور

كل سنه وانت طيب استاذ سمير
وحاولت اتصل بيك بس مش عارف الطريقه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل سنه وانت طيب استاذ سمير
> وحاولت اتصل بيك بس مش عارف الطريقه

 اهلا بيك وتليفونى موجود فى بياناتى

----------


## faissal

مش عارف اقلك ايه  :Big Grin:  
روح يا شيخ                                                                     
زي زمان لو فاكر وانت راجع 2 كيلو عيبش وحلاوة هاتهم معاك  :Big Grin:

----------


## BahraiN

كل سنة و انت بألف خير يا استاذ سمير   :Regular Smile:

----------


## م. تيمور

> اهلا بيك وتليفونى موجود فى بياناتى

 حياك الله استاذ سمير .. 
بس  انا دخلت على الملف الشخصي لحضرتك وما وجدت رقم موبايلك للأسف  :Emoticon1: 
واعتذر عن اي ازعااااااج ..

----------


## توفيق

عيد ميلاد سعيد يا قلب المنتدي
تحياتي

----------


## Mr.Lonely

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------

